# how I got a 5.0 rating



## lrod1887 (Aug 16, 2015)

hello, everyone.

I'm new to uber 

been doing it since last week. I just finished about 30 rides. I noticed my rating was to 4.6 my first couple days. I was really worried because i read that you can get deactivated if you go below 4.6...

I had no idea what i was doing to be that low. I was always on time. My car was clean. I was patient with my passengers ....so i decided I could do things better. the last 2 nights, i've gotten 5.0 on all my drives. here are a few things I did

1. I offer bottled water
2 . I offer if they need a charge on their cell phones.
3. I ask them if they want to play music from the aux cable.
4. I get off my car and open the door for them and greet them.
5. last but not least, i ask them if they can give me a 5 star rating. i tell them how important it is for us to maintain a high rating.

my rating is now 4.8 it went up .2 points up. 


so far i love doing uber. i' work full time and made about $400 my first week and i only worked 4 days/4 hours a day. looking forward to hearing your stories and give tips for new uber drivers 


thank you


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I do none of that and have a 4.9

And I got $69.00 in tips between Friday and Saturday

There must be a lot of bad drivers to make me look that good!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

You made $400 in only 16 hours, Really!

Your rating don't mean sh*t as you don't have a base to support it, until you reach 500 rides, your rating will go up and down with the wind,

As you get closer to 500 rides, it will be come harder to move your rating up or down.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Not every rider rates you.
Unless you have 500 rated trips, your rating means nothing.
When you have about 600-700 rides, you will have at least 500 of them rated.
Then you have your real rating.

Also, as a new rider you are in uber honeymoon. Not only you get best fares, but also you get best pax to keep you thrilled and remembering these days forever. As you become 1 month or more with uber, things will change and you will join us. Uber will sweep you away to the pile of drivers where most veterans are.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

If it weren't for drivers with a week of experience teaching us what to do, all would be lost.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Your post looks so much like Uber plant.

Oh my rating went up when I ......... The more you do for PAX the more you give them to rate you on = So ratings are generally lower for warm water - not favorite mint, he was trying to hit on my gf by opening her door etc...

You just need to give them a comfortable uneventful ride.

I made a gazillion bucks in my 1st 4 days just driving 4 hours a day.

Give details - miles driven (total including dead miles) maybe a screenshot of your earnings that you are so eager to share with us.
Was any of it surge? 

An average of $25 per hour - is just not a realistic expectation - unless you can prove otherwise - and you would be the envy of a lot on here.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

lrod1887 said:


> hello, everyone.
> 
> I'm new to uber
> 
> ...


Could you kindly wait a minute while I get my finger out of my throat?
BARF! times two BARF!!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

lrod1887 said:


> hello, everyone.
> 
> I'm new to uber
> 
> ...


give them gift cards from $5 to 20$ it may help


----------



## Miich (May 11, 2015)

1. Offering bottled water HAHAHA at this rates? You are a joke
2. Opening the Door for them? Might get yourself kill if you drive in Chicago


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

lrod1887 said:


> hello, everyone.
> 
> I'm new to uber
> 
> ...


you do all that on these low uber rates


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

lrod1887 said:


> hello, everyone.
> 
> I'm new to uber
> 
> ...


this is the reason why drivers ratings suffer you offer all this for the rates,you open doors have charging cables water mints this is the reason these cheat ass pax get in these uber x .85 a mile trip and act like there taking limos and expect the best from the rest of us. people this is the reason you get bad rating and you don't know why,the reason is because some driver have seven eleven stores in the there car and now they expect all of us to have that stuff in our cars


----------



## aparks330 (Aug 13, 2015)

my rating went down because of one lady who was really mad at me and then probably another lady who was like "oh you clearly are a new driver in the city" but i duno i wish we could see what the riders rate us on a summary or something, just so we can maybe reflect and figure out what happened for them to give us a lower rating


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

aparks330 said:


> my rating went down because of one lady who was really mad at me and then probably another lady who was like "oh you clearly are a new driver in the city" but i duno i wish we could see what the riders rate us on a summary or something, just so we can maybe reflect and figure out what happened for them to give us a lower rating


yeah they tell you to improve but want let you know how alot drivers dont know why they get averages


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

it might have to do with weather you got a seven eleven store in you car


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Many riders accidentally rate you low and have every intention of giving you a 5 star rating. Ignore the rating system and just do a good job. Pay attention to the road and especially intersections. If it's green that don't mean a thing. On your down time learn popular areas and hot spots (clubs, bars, attractions, ect). It's very wise to get a dash camera or some sort of recording device. It might save you legally, a ton of money, and your job if value it. It will also help keep you in check from saying something you might regret. Uber will contact you if someone complains or rates you a one star. In most cases the customer will say it was an oops. If they let you go, it's their word against yours and they will easily let you go and replace you with 5 more shmucks.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Many riders accidentally rate you low and have every intention of giving you a 5 star rating. Ignore the rating system and just do a good job. Pay attention to the road and especially intersections. If it's green that don't mean a thing. On your down time learn popular areas and hot spots (clubs, bars, attractions, ect). It's very wise to get a dash camera or some sort of recording device. It might save you legally, a ton of money, and your job if value it. It will also help keep you in check from saying something you might regret. Uber will contact you if someone complains or rates you a one star. In most cases the customer will say it was an oops. If they let you go, it's their word against yours and they will easily let you go and replace you with 5 more shmucks.


uber don't contact you cause you get a one lyft might but not uber


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Many riders accidentally rate you low and have every intention of giving you a 5 star rating. Ignore the rating system and just do a good job. Pay attention to the road and especially intersections. If it's green that don't mean a thing. On your down time learn popular areas and hot spots (clubs, bars, attractions, ect). It's very wise to get a dash camera or some sort of recording device. It might save you legally, a ton of money, and your job if value it. It will also help keep you in check from saying something you might regret. Uber will contact you if someone complains or rates you a one star. In most cases the customer will say it was an oops. If they let you go, it's their word against yours and they will easily let you go and replace you with 5 more shmucks.


But you right know you city is the best way to get good rating but unless you in a small town our you grew up in that city .That takes time


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> uber don't contact you cause you get a one lyft might but not uber


Uber contacts the customer if they rate the driver one star. That's what I meant.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber contacts the customer if they rate the driver one star. That's what I meant.


Oh ok I did not know that I have given one star to riders but never heard from uber


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber contacts the customer if they rate the driver one star. That's what I meant.


I seen a rider with a 2.8 and driver get deactivation warning at 4.6 that crazy they should bring the driver limit to like 4.0 if the going to let riders have that low of a rating


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I seen a rider with a 2.8 and driver get deactivation warning at 4.6 that crazy they should bring the driver limit to like 4.0 if the going to let riders have that low of a rating


Ive seen 1* ridee, London, no joke.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I do none of that and have a 4.9
> 
> And I got $69.00 in tips between Friday and Saturday
> 
> There must be a lot of bad drivers to make me look that good!


Proving my theory that men get tipped more often than women!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

HvyGear said:


> Ive seen 1* ridee, London, no joke.


Damn


----------

